# The first rule of Crossfit



## DarksideSix (Nov 23, 2013)

I found out Crossfit is a lot like reverse fight club. Because the first rule of Crossfit is to never shut the fuk up about it.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 23, 2013)

1st rule is to stay the hell out of the Powerlifter's way!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I found out Crossfit is a lot like reverse fight club. Because the first rule of Crossfit is to never shut the fuk up about it.



Legit LOL@ "Reverse Fight Club"...it's funny cuz it's true...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2013)

same thing as veganism


----------



## Azog (Nov 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> same thing as veganism



Holy shit...this is painfully true.


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 23, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I found out Crossfit is a lot like reverse fight club. Because the first rule of Crossfit is to never shut the fuk up about it.



No shit, right?   Same thing with P90X, half-marathons etc.   I have a coworker that emails his "map my run" to the whole office daily and another guy that just started P90X.  If we add a crossfit to that mix I'm probably jumping off the roof.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahahhahahahahahah!! This is true. Those crossfit ****s never shut up about it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2013)

i work with a crossfit fuk ..always gives me shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2013)

I must say though nothing is worse than someone "training for a 5k"... its a 3 mile jog stfu.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> same thing as veganism


****ing vegans. I don't trust them.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 24, 2013)

you guys remember DaHurt right?  that's all this ****er does now is crossfit and all he ever posts on FB is crossfit this and crossfit that.  I posted this same thing on my timeline today and it pissed him off!  hahahahahaha


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 24, 2013)

I actually laughed out loud at this thread.


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 24, 2013)

I had a fb "friend" that was all crossfit all the time.  I guess the way I look at it is if you workout and do it right it speaks for itself.  I'm probably one of the smallest guys on this whole forum and people know where I spend my time.  I don't need to flap my gums or put a ****ing sticker on my truck that says 13.1.  I don't expect anyone to give a fuk and I could care less if anyone did.  I don't do what I do for anyone other than me.  Fuk everyone else.  And for all the endurance trained marathoners out there, you guys look like shit.  Eat a fukn steak once in a while.  And for all the stupid chicks out there that have somehow convinced themselves they don't like ****ing guys with actual muscular definition, you deserve the skinny ****ing pricks you got.  And while I'm on a roll, for you ****s that have the shoulder definition of a prepubescent boy, could you please refrain from wearing sleeveless shirts to the gym.  And my last two tid bits of truth, Obama sucks cock, and fat chicks are real good at sucking cock.

That's all I got.


----------



## DJ21 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 24, 2013)

I knew exactly where you were going before I opened this and it gave me even bigger laughs reading it. These fuking girls always want me to try crossfit...the dudes only go there to fuk the chicks


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 24, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> I knew exactly where you were going before I opened this and it gave me even bigger laughs reading it. These fuking girls always want me to try crossfit...the dudes only go there to fuk the chicks



Well....they do have a point.  I use to only go to yoga classes to fuk the chics.  it works! hahahahahaha


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 24, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Well....they do have a point.  I use to only go to yoga classes to fuk the chics.  it works! hahahahahaha



Down Dog, Baby....


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 24, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Well....they do have a point.  I use to only go to yoga classes to fuk the chics.  it works! hahahahahaha



LOL yes its a tried and proven system now!! Line those bitchez up!


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 25, 2013)

Fauq crossfit!  Too each is own, I dont mind the training if that what you are into, which I am not.  But the douche mentality of thinking you are the "SHIT" because of training this style is what I can not stand about this mentality.  Dude at my gym, hes about 6'4" maybe 145lbs wet, iand thinks hes a Cross fit extraordinaire,  thinks he is the shit when he hoist 95lbs over his head in a clean and press then slams the weight down.....ugghhh faquing douche.


----------



## DF (Nov 25, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> you guys remember DaHurt right?  that's all this ****er does now is crossfit and all he ever posts on FB is crossfit this and crossfit that.  I posted this same thing on my timeline today and it pissed him off!  hahahahahaha



Tell Hurt DF said he can go fuk himself.  I'm sure he will know why.... oh wait! maybe he forgot again!  cocksucker!


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 27, 2013)

Uncontrolled smiling for almost an hour now. Gotta show this thread to a couple friends. Good stuff here


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I found out Crossfit is a lot like reverse fight club. Because the first rule of Crossfit is to never shut the fuk up about it.



My personal routine is half hour cross fit and 10 hours of talking about cross fit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 1, 2013)

A few years ago we had this cross fit queen at MMA class.  He was also a male model.  He and a friend of mine were woking on guard passes when the cross fit guy was holding guard he asked.....Can you tell I wax and use spray on tanning products?  Needless to say my buddy smeared him accross the entire gym.  Guy lived with his mother as I recall.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 1, 2013)

The video commentary is great


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Magical (Dec 15, 2013)

Ha ha thats funny


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 15, 2013)

awesome great form.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 16, 2013)

A lot of hotties there


----------



## Magical (Dec 16, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> A lot of hotties there



Very clever username


----------

